# Chasing Shadows



## Sumtoc (Sep 20, 2021)

I've read a few older posts on this but wanted a more recent opinion. Our Katy is 9 months old, healthy and energetic. We did play with a laser pointer at about 3 months but only for a few hours before I realized it wasn't a good thing. Now she is very focused on shadows from me walking with her, tree limbs moving, etc. Sort of attacks the shadow with a pounce. She'll do this for a long time before she gets bored with it and then goes to find something else to do. She gets 3-4 45 min sessions off leash per day in our 2 acre backyard so believe she's getting the needed exercise. 

Hard to imagine that we could break her of this and hoping it's a passing phase.......our son's 10 YO V does this a bit along with chasing flies, birds, etc.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would redirect her, away from the shadow she’s trying to catch. Letting her continue the game for any length of time, just reinforces the habit.


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

Our girl has always done this too. She will see shadows from a bird or a falling leaf and want to chase it. She is a year and a half. She is trained to hunt, and it doesn't seem to affect her overall abilities or focus when there is something actual to hunt. Sometimes I think she just does it out of boredom, because it mostly happens when she is on leash.


----------



## Sumtoc (Sep 20, 2021)

Thanks guys. Not a V expert by any means but it seems to me that this chasing shadows thing is similar to chasing flying bugs, birds, squirrels, etc. Sort of instinctive. However, I can see how this obsession with shadows could cause problems. If the sun is shining in our 2 acre backyard she is all about the shadows. Doesn't want to do anything else for a while but will eventually tire of it and play with the balls and sticks. During training she will frequently pounce on a shadow but a quick correction usually stops it. I was hoping that this was a passing phase and that she'll lose interest as she grows up...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*seems to me that this chasing shadows thing is similar to chasing flying bugs, birds, squirrels, etc.*

It’s not anywhere near similar. Bugs, birds and squirrels have a chance of being caught, and it’s completely normal for dogs to try and catch them. Shadows, reflections of light, and laser pointers can never be caught. While some dogs will try to catch the occasional shadow, others become quite obsessed. The obsession is not a normal productive behavior.


----------



## Sumtoc (Sep 20, 2021)

texasred said:


> *seems to me that this chasing shadows thing is similar to chasing flying bugs, birds, squirrels, etc.*
> 
> It’s not anywhere near similar. Bugs, birds and squirrels have a chance of being caught, and it’s completely normal for dogs to try and catch them. Shadows, reflections of light, and laser pointers can never be caught. While some dogs will try to catch the occasional shadow, others become quite obsessed. The obsession is not a normal productive behavior.


Yes, you're correct. Hadn't thought of it that way.


----------

